
How to Implement Email Confirmation in Laravel - taha-sh
http://taha-sh.com/blog/how-to-implement-email-confirmation-in-laravel
======
beefhash
Obligatory "use HMAC over random tokens":
[https://neosmart.net/blog/2015/using-hmac-signatures-to-
avoi...](https://neosmart.net/blog/2015/using-hmac-signatures-to-avoid-
database-writes/)

